# Would anybody be intrested...



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

in this...










Got it free with another cage, and have no use for it. Its not in a great condition, the bars are a bit rusty, but it would be fine as a travel cage or to put a pet in while you are cleaning out. I was going to advertise it on freecycle but I don't want someone to use it as a permenant home as it is far too small.

Its not that good, so probably isn't worth the petrol money if you are more than ten minutes away. I will also be at home this Saturday in High Wycombe, Bucks, if anyone could pick it up from there.

Hope it would be useful for someone though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

No, babe, but on a mission to beat your mahjong score ha! that's after I can beat Elaine's, how sad am I.
Have a good morning.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha not at all!!

I love that game, though makes my eyes go funny after a while. =]


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

I am bog eyed now, got to get into the zone. ha!


----------

